# Are there more LiFePo4 cell types/manufacturers?



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was wondering if there are more LiFePo4 manufacturers which sell to EV DIY'ers?

The known by me are:

A123 
BMI
CALB (Sky Energy)
Headway
Hi Power
Thunder Sky


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

K2
PSI
Lifebatt
Lifetech
Saft


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

GBS at Zhejiang GBS EnergyCo.,Ningbo, Zhejiang, China

sold by RebirthAuto

Here is a LINK List I did last year.

Maybe someone can organize all the manufacturers and retailers with links on one post.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Well after review the above post is for a LiFeMnPO4 EV battery not a LiFePO4 battery.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Trying to make such a sheet at this moment. Doubt that i will make this complete all by myself but here's what I have got so far. My plan is to get a 12kwh 400V battery. (AC motor and only limited range for short & fast city sprints)

Only three batteries make through my set criteria 

Should I post this spreadsheet source on this thread so others can add data? Only the yellow section has to be filled in.


----------



## docean24 (May 26, 2011)

Yes I would love to have the source for that spreadsheet posted. I am making a similar spreadsheet but yours is much more organized  I have some info to add, but no prices. Could you tell me how you get prices from these places, nowhere seems to state that.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi
Sorry about the pricing, its not the most exact numbers as these change a little. Some are with some are without shipping.

Im confident the A123 prices are from inquiries excluding shipping. The CALB cells are web prices. 

Ill sent you a PM with the source file.


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello,

You could use some data from our website - we have pricelist for Winston (Thunder Sky), CALB (Sky Energy) and Headway.

BR,
3xE


----------



## docean24 (May 26, 2011)

Hello a quick update. I found 3xE last night actually, great prices, even without the bulk orders! If we could get a couple people to all buy together, we could save some serious cash on battery packs from you. Anyway, I updated the "Master" spreadsheet over in the other thread

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=244255&postcount=23

Take a look and see what you think. I only added batteries that could be bought online in DIY quantities and had prices stated on the website.


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think you could make your calculations more precise, if you calculate price depending on your order quantity.



Rules are quite simple...
- if you need up to 16kWh: price per 1Ah is 1,35 $/Ah
- if you need more than 16 kWh and less than 32 kWh: price per 1Ah is 1,25 $/Ah
- if you need more than 32 kWh and less than 64 kWh: price per 1Ah is 1,20 $/Ah
- if you need more than 64 kWh and less than 128 kWh: price per 1Ah is 1,15 $/Ah
- if you need more than 128kWh: price per 1Ah is 1,10 $/Ah



Basics for calculation (example):
16 kWh = 80V x 200Ah = 3,2V x 25 cells x 200 Ah = 5.000 Ah
32 kWh = 80V x 400Ah = 3,2V x 25 cells x 400 Ah = 10.000 Ah 
64 kWh = 320V x 200Ah = 3,2V x 100 cells x 200 Ah = 20.000 Ah 
128 kWh = 320V x 400Ah = 3,2V x 100 cells x 400 Ah = 40.000 Ah


If you have any questions - contact me via PM or e-mail.



I know that batteries are important cost factor for such projects - our company builds electric cars professionally. 
I will be very glad if I will be able to support your EV projects and MORE electric cars will get one the road


----------



## docean24 (May 26, 2011)

Yes that is my plan for the next update. However trying to figure out the conditional statements at 2am last night just wasn't going to happen.  Thanks for the support and low prices


----------



## www.3xE.pl (Nov 22, 2008)

docean24 said:


> Yes that is my plan for the next update. However trying to figure out the conditional statements at 2am last night just wasn't going to happen.  Thanks for the support and low prices


No problem and good luck with excel 
If you need any help, just let me know (I've spent a lot of time working with excel).


----------



## docean24 (May 26, 2011)

Actually now that you mention it... I am trying to find the cell names that go with the best battery pack price and match the max and min pack voltage. I am also trying to find the pack weights that go along with these max and min pack voltages. The problem is that there are several best packs that share the same price, and several that share the same max and min voltage depending on the criteria. I have figured out the best price but the max and min voltages aren't right and I couldn't figure out anything else after that.

For example, I attached a spreadsheet. The best price is $14,100. I want it to spit out the only match which is hp-ct-160ah, 240V, 474.75kg. It doesn't do that. Then if you change the range to 100 instead of 200, I want it to show minimum pack weight 216 kg with hp-ct-200ah with 96 v or hp-lx-100ah with 192v pack weight 240. That one will be hard because the hp-pw-100ah matches all of those specs exactly  This is frustrating! Thanks for any help you can give! 

BTW I fixed the bulk discount!

Edit: Also, if I could figure out that stuff, I want to make it so more battery packs come out within your range of voltages specified. This would be done by taking any voltages that were more than double the lowest specified voltage and dividing by at least 2, giving you a SxP2+ config, if that makes sense. Then I would have to add a field that gave the configuration of the batteries as well, but that shouldn't be too bad if I can do the other stuff!

Double edit: Got the whole SxPy thing working, now that stupid looking up stuff!


----------

